# Fatty without cheese question



## flounderhead (Nov 5, 2020)

My wife, while not unable to eat cheese, really doesn't care for it. It's my understanding that the cheese helps keep the fatty moisture level up. Am I way over thinking it and a basic fatty without cheese won't be dry?


----------



## mike243 (Nov 6, 2020)

I see folks using just a roll of good breakfast sausage pretty often, always use what you like and  just watch the temps like any thing else to keep from drying out.  I have done plain sausage and it was very good, bacon wrapped can be mo better lol


----------



## forktender (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes you are........hahahaha. No way do you need cheese for moisture get creative and use whatever veggies your woman likes, just par cook them, so they are al dente before you roll them up, so they won't be raw and hard.
Actually, I don't care for cheese in my fatties scratch that I like dry cheese like pecorino, romano or asiago and I much prefer stuff like stuffing/dressing , veggies and marinara .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 6, 2020)

yep over thinking it too much,  

 forktender
  has ya covered! Give it a whirl and doubt you'll be disappointed.  Just remember if ya ever dry something out...smother it with gravy!   

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2020)

You can put anything in a fattie that you want. Think of your most favorite ingredients & put them in there. And be sure to take photo’s, cause we like to see Q-view!
Al


----------

